# What do you think about cash at local SHTF?



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Do you prefer cash with payment cards? For example, in such a situation as in the winter of 2021 in Texas, when, because of the weather there were local problems with electricity and possibly with communication between banks. But I heard that paper money is more than $ 50 do not like in America.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Folklore said:


> Do you prefer cash with payment cards? For example, in such a situation as in the winter of 2021 in Texas, when, because of the weather there were local problems with electricity and possibly with communication between banks. But I heard that paper money is more than $ 50 do not like in America.


I PREFER to use cash as much as possible. ...IF/WHEN a Grid-Down situation were to happen and we are still able to drive a vehicle to a nearby store, our plan is to take cash and buy any extras that we might need. So yes, we keep some extra cash on hand Just In Case.

However, using cash is becoming increasingly difficult in the US.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Cash. Period. If a business won't take cash, I shop elsewhere. The bills still say "This note is legal tender for all debts, public and private." Refusing cash is refusing the offer of legal payment.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Cash and Credit cards. 

I like both


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Same with the BS coin shortage - round it up bitch, not down!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I use CC 99% of the time, due to 5% kick backs, I have a little cash tucked away for a SHTF crisis. Besides, you can always use paper money for toilet paper when cash loses its value.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

I use the card all the time but keep a cash reserve. My problem would be that a lot of the clerks won‘t be able to count my change unless I go to 7-11.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Part of the Plandemic is to get people not to use dirty germ ridden cash. Make people more dependent of plastic.

Cash will always be king.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep a cash reserve in small bills in the safe. In a long term event cash will be useless but in the days right after you may be able to pick up some last minute items or top off. That is if you can find a cashier that knows how to count back change without looking at the computer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> That is if you can find a cashier that knows how to count back change without looking at the computer.


Haven't you heard? Math is racist.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Keep your emergency stash in $10s and $20s. In a SHTF scenario, the last thing you want to do is flash big bills around.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Slippy said:


> However, using cash is becoming increasingly difficult in the US.


It looks like we want to introduce the experience of the Chinese with the digital yuan.


2020 Convert said:


> Part of the Plandemic is to get people not to use dirty germ ridden cash.


Our bankers are constantly trying to convince everyone of this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CYA..thats my motto. We keep at least $1,000 in a safe for emergencies. We also have about $400 in my gun safe for "Charity needs" 

We also have Silver coins and silver bullion.

in the event that stores are down and can not reach banks... know where a family owned store, Amish place, or other shops that are owned by LOCAL PEOPLE are at

I was in a family owned store a few years ago. The man waiting on me was the son of the owner. I was buying a couple of things. I said would you take a silver dollar? -he stood there thinking for a second and said "Yes, and I would give you change back from it."
that would NEVER happen at walmart


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LetsGo said:


> Same with the BS coin shortage - round it up bitch, not down!!!


What happened to that Coin Shortage Scam?

My Rule of Thumb was; 
If the clerk ASKED me to give to the coin shortage cause I said NO.
If they didn't ask and I felt like I got good service, I told them to keep the change as a TIP.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> I said would you take a silver dollar? -he stood there thinking for a second and said "Yes, and I would give you change back from it."
> that would NEVER happen at walmart


These people know a lot about the right things.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’d make change for you at it’s face value. Just like Walmart would do. Maybe he was thinking the same thing. ✌😉


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> Keep your emergency stash in $10s and $20s. In a SHTF scenario, the last thing you want to do is flash big bills around.


I use $50’s as my standard and I use $100 too: because a $20 ain’t what it used to be, and neither is a $50 or a $100.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If mentioned and I didn't see it very sorry; but there are some instances where CASH is a bad thing to have on you. I don't want to carry cash around a big city; I am uncomfortable with it in some third world locations though its necessary in them. I feel like carrying it is like carrying a target.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We try to keep $1,000 in our safe for emergencies. It is next to the stacks of silver (junk and 1oz rounds) just across the room from the gun safe down the hall from a very well stocked pantry


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> We try to keep $1,000 in our safe for emergencies. It is next to the stacks of silver (junk and 1oz rounds) just across the room from the gun safe down the hall from a very well stocked pantry



Can you be a little more specific...please.

LOL


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> Can you be a little more specific...please.
> 
> LOL


2724 Pacific Avenue 
Pacific Heights -San Francisco


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2724 Pacific Avenue
> Pacific Heights -San Francisco











The House That Isn't Nancy Pelosi's - FactCheck.org


A $23.9 million mansion was falsely identified as Rep. Nancy Pelosi's home in a viral meme. Pelosi actually lives in the same neighborhood in a $2.3 million house.




www.factcheck.org


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I keep about $5K in cash stashed in the safe for SHTF. 5 packs of $20s. Vacuum sealed ( So I am not tempted to "Borrow it") If i have to use cash, I would rather pull out some 20s instead of 50s or 100s, that could just bring attention to myself. I am assuming that in an TEOTWAWKI, cash will only be good for the first few days or weeks.


----------



## Patriot84 (Aug 28, 2021)

I always keep cash back for certain things, SHTF situation being among those. Sometimes I don't want my purchases able to be tracked such as when I buy ammunition.


----------



## Patriot84 (Aug 28, 2021)

Demitri.14 said:


> I keep about $5K in cash stashed in the safe for SHTF. 5 packs of $20s. Vacuum sealed ( So I am not tempted to "Borrow it") If i have to use cash, I would rather pull out some 20s instead of 50s or 100s, that could just bring attention to myself. I am assuming that in an TEOTWAWKI, cash will only be good for the first few days or weeks.


 And gold and sliver that is so popular to save back would list it's value not long after cash did. It would come down to barter items, things that helped a person survive or improved moral and comfort.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The House That Isn't Nancy Pelosi's - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A $23.9 million mansion was falsely identified as Rep. Nancy Pelosi's home in a viral meme. Pelosi actually lives in the same neighborhood in a $2.3 million house.
> ...


I wave to her on the way to work


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Patriot84 said:


> And gold and sliver that is so popular to save back would list it's value not long after cash did. It would come down to barter items, things that helped a person survive or improved moral and comfort.


Sometimes a Band-Aid is worth a can of soup to someone in exchange.

A pack of cigarettes for 5 gallons of gas.

Most anything becomes "money".


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I wave to her on the way to work


You don't take a shyte on her driveway?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You don't take a shyte on her driveway?


My dog is trained for that.... every morning..leave a little twisty chocolate surprise


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would simply "work it off." I have expensive hobbies, and if I can make a few bucks repairing/polishing knives I'd rather get my hands dirty than my wallet empty.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Cash is king as far as I am concerned. Never go anywhere without cash. I have some stashed away in low denomination bills just in case. 

Godspeed


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

Cash is still king out where I live. You want to buy some beef from a rancher he's not going to take your check or your Bitcoin and never heard of Venmo. He wants cash, same with a guy that brings you your firewood cash. Need a thousand gallons of water it'll cost you $100 delivered.

There are going to be lots of places in the world where US dollars still work in trade even after we have a completely new currency.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I said would you take a silver dollar? -he stood there thinking for a second and said "Yes, and I would give you change back from it."
> that would NEVER happen at walmart


My wife is a banker and they have one of those coin machines in the lobby. 
It will not accept coins larger than quarter. People all the time ask her what to do with silver half dollars and silver dollars. 
She gladly accepts them for face value and the brings them home. 
BoF


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Patriot84 said:


> And gold and sliver that is so popular to save back would list it's value not long after cash did. It would come down to barter items, things that helped a person survive or improved moral and comfort.


Something about it will get so bad people will throw their gold and silver into the streets.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> My wife is a banker and they have one of those coin machines in the lobby.
> It will not accept coins larger than quarter. People all the time ask her what to do with silver half dollars and silver dollars.
> She gladly accepts them for face value and the brings them home.
> BoF


years ago you could go to the bank and buy rolls of halves and quarters and get 1 or 2 silver junks per roll ...now, that is like getting hit by lighting... the last time I found junk silver... was at a car wash 4 years ago and it gave it to me as change - as soon as it came out i HEARD the silver


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coming in well under the poverty line, we have no extra cash anywhere.
Not in the bank, not under the mattress, nowhere.
But we got beans and bullets.


----------



## TheBunker (Nov 12, 2021)

I feel like it is most important to have skills. Yes I too keep a stash of cash in the safe but that will quickly evaporate. I have some Amish friends I spend time learning from them every chance I get. They are excellent people and very self reliant. Spending time with them made me realize that life without electricity is possible but not something I was interested in. That is why I have invested in education energy, food and security. Eventually it will all come down to what skills you bring to the bartering table.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TheBunker said:


> That is why I have invested in education energy, food and security. *Eventually it will all come down to what skills you bring to the bartering table.*



And there are many who do not realize this.


----------

